
Show HN: Maker Bites – an HN-like news aggregator for the maker community - Malfunction92
https://bites.postmake.io/
======
Malfunction92
A little more context:

Maker Bites is an aggregator-based community site that helps surface the
experiences, lessons, and thoughts of members of the maker community.
Submissions generally include blog posts, interviews, stories, lessons,
experiences, and tips.

Since submissions on Maker Bites are aimed at spreading knowledge and
fostering discussions, most content is timeless in nature. In fact, outside of
"Show MB" style posts, announcements and news submissions are discouraged.

In most contexts, a "maker" is someone who's involved in a technology-based
project, generally as startup founders or bootstrapped developers building
businesses.

